# Siberia hits 1000!



## irene.acler

Many many congratulations! It's always a pleasure to share your posts.


----------



## cas29

woohoo!

Congrats!

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## ElaineG

Grazie per tutto, signora della neve!


----------



## Siberia

Thank you all for being so nice!!!!  With this warm winter some of the ice is melting!!!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*We need to thank you, Sib: your almost flawless posts both in English and in Italian always make a difference.*


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Congratulations, the melting part of the world. You have been invaluable with all your help and despite your blood-freezing name!


----------



## TrentinaNE

*Complimenti, Siberia!*

Elisabetta


----------



## Saoul

Complimentoni Sib!
Un brindisi ai prossimi 1.000!


----------



## Jana337

Complimenti e continua così! 

Jana


----------



## lsp

You're a terrific help to us all! Thank you!


----------



## Poianone

Well done! Molto ma molto bene, congratulations Siberia!!! You're always helpful and kind in your posts!!


----------



## cheshire

Auguri a te, Siberifski,
Your contribution is remarkable despite the recent global warming.


----------



## _forumuser_

Ecco le mie congratulazioni, con un po' di ritardo! 

_fu_


----------

